# General Pig Questions



## GodArtAnimals (Nov 30, 2013)

Hello!
I am just curious about what pig keeping is like, particularly pot bellied pigs. What type of housing do they need? What/how much feed do they eat? What equipment is needed? Do they need/like pasture time? do they need to be fenced in (like goats) or can they free range, (like chickens)? (Can they use and underground electric fence? XD Have one from past dog. )


----------



## SheepGirl (Dec 3, 2013)

@secuono raises Pot Bellied pigs... maybe she can respond to some of your questions?


----------



## secuono (Dec 3, 2013)

No, they can't use a dog fence system, no livestock should. Use real electric fencing or a solid fence.

Piglets can get out the smallest holes, you will need to buy real hog panels from the farm store. 
Pigs are strong, welded fencing will be broken through and destroyed in no time, don't cheap out.
They need to grow up in a locked area, then they can be let out to free range a fenced area. They like to escape and other people will shoot them or run them over, no one likes an unknown, possibly wild pig on their property. 
They don't eat a lot, 3 cups of hog feed a day, roughly. Less if they are out eating pasture and such. 
They need shelter like any other animal, 3 solid sides, good roof, bedding inside. Use straw or hay, they will fluff it up and sleep under it. 
They are born potty trained, so keep their pen clean if it's small.
Piglets need heat if born out of summer heat time frame, you'll need a bigger hut with very sturdy walls to add heat w/o risking a fire and killing them all. Heat lamp should be 4-5ft above one corner, with several feet of no heat area so they can choose where to be. Don't add too much bedding when she's going to farrow, she will loose them when they hide under it and she will end up laying on some. Since they are born potty trained, do not make it hard for them to get in and out of the hut. 
Boar won't harm the piglets on purpose, but he might lay on them, best to move him out. 
Pigs like friends, if they grow up together, it will be hard to separate them w/o them tearing everything up just to be with each other again. 
Mine free range now, feed them a bit, mostly don't have to worry about them at all. Though, hog is too much meat and no one buys PBs, so I'm trying to re-home the two I have left. :/


----------



## Bossroo (Dec 4, 2013)

When the novelty wears off and problems surface, things go south rather fast.  Since no one wants to buy them they end up at the so called rescue groups and /or  a few end up at one's  dinner table.  Pass


----------

